# Lighting for 10 Gallon Low-Tech Tanks



## AquaBotNewb (Dec 8, 2014)

http://www.aquatraders.com/14-inch-1x24W-Power-Compact-Light-Fixture-p/51106.htm

I just purchased one of these for my 5.5. it comes with a 50/50 bulb im changing out in favor of a 6500k bulb. not a bad price either


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

I use the under-the-counter light fixtures found at Walmart for my 10g tanks.
I do get a glass shop to cut me a piece of glass for a top and I get it one inch short on each end for my heater line and my air line. These fixtures are 18" and the tank is 20".
I usually use the Zoo Med Ultra sun bulbs in them on a timer @ 9 hrs per day.
Those fixtures cost $8 and at Doctors Foster & Smith's the bulbs cost about $10.
But Loew's has the GE "Daylight" bulb 6500K for about $9.
They do have a single bulb T8 fixture for about $30 but you will need to suspend it.
And it has no reflector and I don't think it will have enough light without that reflector.


----------



## vetstudent (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks for the replies! I will look into those fixtures and see what I can get around here that is similar in specifications. From what you both have posted, it seems that between 15-24 watts per ten gallon tank should be good. Would you agree with that? Also, is there really a huge difference between t5 and t8 bulbs?

I should also have mentioned that both tanks have glass covers, so suspending the light over the tanks is actually what I am aiming for - I think it will make accessing the tank easier as well


----------



## Fletch (Mar 18, 2004)

Check out my post about cheap lighting: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=779890


----------



## vetstudent (Dec 16, 2014)

Fletch said:


> Check out my post about cheap lighting: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=779890


Thank you - that is exactly what I'm looking for! I actually saw that sunblaster on amazon the other day and was about to post it and see what everyone thought. Would the 3' length be good for my 2 10 gallon tanks? That would be 39 watts of t5 lighting for the combined 20 gallons, so just shy of 2 watts/gallon? I'd like to stick to easy plants like anubias, java fern, and maybe a potted water wisteria and want to make sure that I can avoid algae.


----------



## Clear Water (Sep 20, 2014)

If you can get deal a double bright led will be plenty of light and very low watts.


----------



## Django (Jun 13, 2012)

Clear Water said:


> If you can get deal a double bright led will be plenty of light and very low watts.


Try to get one that's dimmable so you can adjust if the max is too strong.


----------

